# Smoker/bbq build



## Farmer Jon

Here is my project. Its a little farther along now. One side is a  smoker the other a charcoal grill. Its all made from water heaters and  some scrap pipe and an old axle we had around the farm.

modelded after one I seen at bass pro shop for 1700 bucks


----------



## CraigC

That Horizon you are modeling yours after is made from 1/4" steel. Do those water heaters have the same thickness? I own a Horizon 16 Classic. Got tired of replacing the junk, home improvement store, offset smokers. I also added a tuning plate which I had to order because Bass Pro doesn't carry them.


----------



## Roll_Bones

CraigC said:


> That Horizon you are modeling yours after is made from 1/4" steel. Do those water heaters have the same thickness? I own a Horizon 16 Classic. Got tired of replacing the junk, home improvement store, offset smokers. I also added a tuning plate which I had to order because Bass Pro doesn't carry them.



"tuning plate" ?  TIA


----------



## jd_1138

Gotta put some mag wheels on that trailer and a MINIMUM of 4 bottle openers on that trailer.    Looking good.  That's gonna put out a lot of great ribs, chicken, brisket, corn on the cob, etc..

That shop looks awesome.  I'd love to have a workspace that big.


----------



## CraigC

Roll_Bones said:


> "tuning plate" ?  TIA



Tuning plate.
16" Convection Plate (Item# HSA004) — Horizon Smokers


----------



## Roll_Bones

CraigC said:


> Tuning plate.
> 16" Convection Plate (Item# HSA004) — Horizon Smokers



Cool as heck Craig. You might remember i was considering upgrading my tunnel smoker and this is the thing I wanted to make. But I was not exactly sure how to go about it.
It seems a bit pricey for a piece of metal. I'm retired now and do not have access to a machine shop anymore.
Had i still been working, the picture would be all I needed to have my machinist make it for me. I notice its welded to another small piece of stock.  Did you have to get yours welded?
Thanks very much.


----------



## Andy M.

CraigC said:


> Tuning plate.
> 16" Convection Plate (Item# HSA004) — Horizon Smokers



If this piece eliminates hot spots and increases the cooking area, why isn't it a part of all the smokers?


----------



## CraigC

Andy M. said:


> If this piece eliminates hot spots and increases the cooking area, why isn't it a part of all the smokers?



You would have to ask the manufacturers.


----------



## Andy M.

CraigC said:


> You would have to ask the manufacturers.



I was just wondering if there was a function of the smoker where you would not want that part.  Always curious.


----------



## roadfix

Andy M. said:


> If this piece eliminates hot spots and increases the cooking area, why isn't it a part of all the smokers?


I've always wondered that myself.
This is why many people end up modifying their big box store offset smokers......especially Char Grillers.


----------



## Farmer Jon

The water heaters are 1/8 inch thick. I think. I will double check that. Also it will have a convection plate. The inside of these water heaters are coated with a vitreous glass. (I googled it). I had to grind like hell to get it off so I can weld on the inside. I tried to melt it off with a rose bud on the torch. It melted then hardened right back up. 

The charcoal grill side was started by someone else who lost interest. Basically they cut the water heater in half and put some crappy hinges on.  I took it and ran with it. I would have done it a little different but its good. I changes some stuff and made it my own. 

That was a last minute thing. I thought hey lets make the cart into a trailer and throw this charcoal grill on the other side. I drew the trailer design on the floor with a piece of chalk and here we are.

Made a little progress. There was a little warping of the metal when I welded it. Not bad. Just needs a little tweaking. I got the doors on. Now that it rained we will be stuck in the shop. Maybe I can have it done by the end of the week. We are on the down hill slide. I really want it done by memorial weekend.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Its been a while since I worked on this. Got a bunch done yesterday. With help from my 18 year old son a friend of mine came over and a few bud lights. Got everything attached to the trailer. Fire box done. Its pretty well ready to fire. Need some handles and latches and a couple odd and ends. Once its useable I can focus on the trailer its self. Box to put a cooler and wood/charcoal. Storage under for a folding table and chairs. Pretty much everything I need self contained. 

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Farmer Jon

These racks are removable so I can hang things in here Like sausage. 





Fire box











Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll_Bones

Looks great Jon!


----------



## Paymaster

Lookin Good!!!!!!!!!!! Look forward to the fished product!!!


----------



## CraigC

Farmer Jon said:


> *The water heaters are 1/8 inch thick.* I think. I will double check that. Also it will have a convection plate. The inside of these water heaters are coated with a vitreous glass. (I googled it). I had to grind like hell to get it off so I can weld on the inside. I tried to melt it off with a rose bud on the torch. It melted then hardened right back up.
> 
> The charcoal grill side was started by someone else who lost interest. Basically they cut the water heater in half and put some crappy hinges on.  I took it and ran with it. I would have done it a little different but its good. I changes some stuff and made it my own.
> 
> That was a last minute thing. I thought hey lets make the cart into a trailer and throw this charcoal grill on the other side. I drew the trailer design on the floor with a piece of chalk and here we are.
> 
> Made a little progress. There was a little warping of the metal when I welded it. Not bad. Just needs a little tweaking. I got the doors on. Now that it rained we will be stuck in the shop. Maybe I can have it done by the end of the week. We are on the down hill slide. I really want it done by memorial weekend.



I would suggest that you find thicker material for the fire box and the side of the smoker where the fire box will be attached.


----------



## Farmer Jon

The fire box is the same thickness. Where its attached I doubled it up. I cut the end off the water heater I am using g for the cooking area and capped it off. Then the one I'm using for the fire box got capped off also. Then I welded the flat sides together. I also put a leg under the fire box to hold it up. I was t worried about heat I didn't want it bouncing around Going down the road.

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigC

Just remember, that fire box is going to be seeing temperatures that it never experienced as a water heater.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Oh yea should be alright. I did some research. There are a lot of them around. Google water heater smoker. If it don't work I get out the torch and grinder lol. 

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Roll_Bones

CraigC said:


> Just remember, that fire box is going to be seeing temperatures that it never experienced as a water heater.



But the steel will be plenty tough for this job.
I would bet, most smokers on the market use thinner material.


----------



## buckytom

I wonder what kind of temps burning hardwoods can reach?
There's probably also the matter of repeated heating and cooling.

But, wow, nice job Jon, and that's an awesome workshop.

When I retire someday, I'm going to learn how to weld. I've always wanted to try.


----------



## Farmer Jon

The hottest it will ever get is when I burn it out the first time. I will start a hot fire in each of the 3 sections to burn the oil off the metal and sanitize it with heat. If it holds up to that were good. I still have to find door latches. I know what I want but I can't find them anywhere. 

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Farmer Jon

Handles and latches welded on. Got the basket built. It is ready for a test fire. I painted all the new steel so it won't rust sitting outside. After I got the bugs worked out it will get a new paint job and fenders/ table added on both sides. I'd like to find some stainless steel for that.


----------

